# Who's bringing what to the Houten show (25th march)



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

Well, as in the title...
Who's coming to the reptileshow in Houten?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

i will be there with:
salmon50%het albino boas
salmon 100%het albino boa
hypo crawl cay dwarf boas
poss super hypo crawl cay dwarf boas
regards gaz


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

I'll be there, but just with my pocket money!!


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

wheres houten sorry?liverpool?


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

It is a reptile show/fair similar to Hamm, but held in Holland, at Houten.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

oh!Any good ones in the UK?


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

I'll be there, but just with my pocket money!!

its not enough i tells ya:lol2:


----------



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

Anyone able to bring some real snakes to Houten? :lol2: 
sorry, i'm a garter guy...


----------



## Ally (Mar 8, 2006)

Tell me about it! I could have done with a lot more last year too...


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

anyone know if there will be any crestie breeders there? i am still looking for a couple of females, and having pretty much no luck.


----------



## snakelover (Dec 17, 2006)

gaz how much you selling your hypo C.Cay for?
also how much do normal crawl cays go for?


----------



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

There will be some breeders, but probably without any sexable animals (males maybe)
its just about impossible to find adult females...
Saw two in December, 175 euros each...bit to much for me...


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

Reptileparadise said:


> its just about impossible to find adult females...


Yeah, no kidding! I have been searching for months! thanks anyway. still may be worth a look, I've pretty much exhausted everywhere else.


----------



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

Yeah! I'm taking back what i just said...just found myself a nice adult Female!!!
You see lots of them in the states. Shipping to Hamm is just about the only thing i can think off...


----------



## Kev132 (Aug 13, 2006)

what size do you class as adult ? they got some half decent sized ones at my local for 64.99 all diff colours too...


----------



## Reptileparadise (Feb 17, 2007)

Proven breeders


----------



## corvid2e1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I know they are as cheap and common as leos in america, the problem is getting them here. aparently there was virtualy none at hamm, otherwise I would have got some. proven breeders would be nice, but right now, as long as it is definetly female, I don't care. where abouts is your local? I might have to take a trip, unless you feel like sending me some.


----------



## DASSIE (Jul 8, 2006)

i will be going ....again . This time on the look out for albino and silver sand boas and some albino hogs . Might pick up partner for my Gtp if the price is right .


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

snakelover said:


> gaz how much you selling your hypo C.Cay for?
> also how much do normal crawl cays go for?


hypos £300
normals(if i bother) £150
regards gaz


----------



## gaz (Oct 5, 2005)

Tell me about it! I could have done with a lot more last year too...

rob a bank on the way over:lol2:


----------

